

The New Geography of Jobs - carlosgg
http://www.forbes.com/sites/troyonink/2012/05/22/the-new-geography-of-jobs-where-you-live-matters-more-than-ever/print/

======
sunnybythesea
"As the global economy shifted from manufacturing to innovation..."

Really? Innovation is an industry now? And you're saying there is no
innovation in manufacturing?

